# Hissing hedgehog



## Kenziebreanne (Apr 26, 2015)

I have had my baby for about 6 months now, and every time I pick her up she doesn't quill me ( her quills are never spiked up they are almost always at rest) but she hisses and kicks her feet at me! I don't know what this means? She isn't scared I don't think since her quills are down, is this just her attitude or is she upset? Will she ever stop hissing? Or is it just the normal thing for them to do?


----------



## Hammy (May 3, 2015)

I think that's just the norm; hedgehogs are huffy and nobody likes being woken up :grin:. I don't know about yours, but so far I have to let mine sniff my hand a little, and then pick her up from the front in order for her to not get mad.


----------



## writergirlmel (May 16, 2015)

Hammy said:


> I have to let mine sniff my hand a little, and then pick her up from the front in order for her to not get mad.


I do that with Fitzgerald, too. He gets huffy. I let him sniff. Then he calms down and looks at me as if to say, "Oh, it's you. Cool. I'm going back to sleep, but you just do your thing with me, 'kay?"

I'm his person.


----------



## Kenziebreanne (Apr 26, 2015)

Thank you guys!! I guess I'll have to get use to her hissy fits!


----------

